# Painkiller without Prescription?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Just had knee surgery and for some reason my doc doesn't want to give me anything stronger than a mild anti-inflammatory for the pain. Had good stuff in the hospital, but now I'm on my own. Don't know if it's a philosophical stand or a UAE law, but I'm suffering here. Will a pharmacist hook me up with something?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's a lot more over the counter stuff than in the UK. No harm in trying.


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pain killer*



justlooking said:


> Just had knee surgery and for some reason my doc doesn't want to give me anything stronger than a mild anti-inflammatory for the pain. Had good stuff in the hospital, but now I'm on my own. Don't know if it's a philosophical stand or a UAE law, but I'm suffering here. Will a pharmacist hook me up with something?


I had the same issue after my knee surgery. A pharmacist will be able to give you anything non-narcotic without a prescription, although that doesn't necessarily make it a good idea. I've come across pharmacists here that have tried to "up-sell" antibiotics when I've come in to by decongestant which doesn't exactly inspire confidence! Make sure you tell the pharmacist about any other medicine you are taking, or any conditions you have. Just to be safe you may also want to look up what you were given. I was prescribed (by the doctor) with a drug not approved by the FDA, although it seems to have been rejected only because long term safety had not been proven. It worked wonders..


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

PolarBear said:


> I had the same issue after my knee surgery. A pharmacist will be able to give you anything non-narcotic without a prescription, although that doesn't necessarily make it a good idea. I've come across pharmacists here that have tried to "up-sell" antibiotics when I've come in to by decongestant which doesn't exactly inspire confidence! Make sure you tell the pharmacist about any other medicine you are taking, or any conditions you have. Just to be safe you may also want to look up what you were given. I was prescribed (by the doctor) with a drug not approved by the FDA, although it seems to have been rejected only because long term safety had not been proven. It worked wonders..



Any suggestions for the name of a drug the pharmacist can give me? Hubby just got back from the pharmacy with extra strength Panadol. Don't think that's gonna get me very far with this kind of pain.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

justlooking said:


> Any suggestions for the name of a drug the pharmacist can give me? Hubby just got back from the pharmacy with extra strength Panadol. Don't think that's gonna get me very far with this kind of pain.


Ibuprofen is a good pain killer / anti inflammatory.

(According to my sister who is a dispenser)



Pretty sure I'd give a a few large glasses of brandy a try too, purely for medicinal purposes of course


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

justlooking said:


> Just had knee surgery and for some reason my doc doesn't want to give me anything stronger than a mild anti-inflammatory for the pain. Had good stuff in the hospital, but now I'm on my own. Don't know if it's a philosophical stand or a UAE law, but I'm suffering here. Will a pharmacist hook me up with something?


Unfortunately, here they tend to hand out this that and the other that wouldn't even be considered in any normal civilized society because of their paranoia against sensible drugs, but they never watch the side effects. 

I came here healthy and strong as an ox nearly two years ago and then had a problem which was unsupervised when in American Hospital and since because of their stupidity and lack of oversite now have allergies up the gazoo!

For an anti-inflamitory, stay away from Voltaren they hand it out like lollies ..... conversely, try Mobic 15mg as an anti inflamitory once per day only as required. Re pain relief, there realy isn't anything available other than Panadol ..... but don't get the red packet as its full of caffeine and will keep you awake at night ..... unfortunately there's nothing here with coedeine ... idiots ....

So tell me again, why am I leaving this sh*t hole .... idiots! .....


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

justlooking said:


> Any suggestions for the name of a drug the pharmacist can give me? Hubby just got back from the pharmacy with extra strength Panadol. Don't think that's gonna get me very far with this kind of pain.


For my acute knee pain I was given the highest dose of Arcoxia, I believe once a day. I think you have to be careful with that drug if you have any sort of heart problems, kidney problems. That said, it certainly worked great, and certainly better than Tylenol!


----------



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

PolarBear said:


> For my acute knee pain I was given the highest dose of Arcoxia, I believe once a day. I think you have to be careful with that drug if you have any sort of heart problems, kidney problems. That said, it certainly worked great, and certainly better than Tylenol!


panadol should be fine, you can find it even in supermarkets


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

uozer said:


> panadol should be fine, you can find it even in supermarkets


Panadol?? Did you read what the OP said???  She had KNEE SURGERY! Panadol will not be 'fine' for knee surgery pain, believe me.

Justlooking, when my meniscus broke in a few pieces I was taking a cocktail of ibuprofen/naproxen/diclofenac and applying ice often.

Appart from that I don't think there's much else as the codeine based painkillers that are sold over the counter back home are not available here  I also used to have Cymbalta but only when the pain was unbearable.

Can't belive your doctor won't prescribe anything stronger, how cruel


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for sticking up for me DizzyIzzy. Last night (the first one out of the hospital) was a long one. I'm using ice, celebrex, and panadol and it's really not cutting it. 

I'll try your cocktail recommendation. Are all of those available over the counter?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Thanks for sticking up for me DizzyIzzy. Last night (the first one out of the hospital) was a long one. I'm using ice, celebrex, and panadol and it's really not cutting it.
> 
> I'll try your cocktail recommendation. Are all of those available over the counter?


 Sorry to hear. Yes all are available over the counter. Diclofenac is actually Voltaren, yes not the strongest choice but is better than nothing!! There is another brand of Diclofenac (Olfan) and for some reason I found that to be slightly more effective than Voltaren. 

But really the best choice is to BEG your doctor for something stronger, can't believe he put you on that... you need some of the hardcore stuff.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh  Talk to the pharmacist. My previous boss was old and literally falling apart. I was horrified some of the stuff they just handed over to her without a prescription. Maybe they will be able to recommend the best thing that will have some kick to it. 

Get better!


----------

